# Problème d’affichage logiciel Windows



## Fugu50 (16 Août 2019)

Bonjour à tous, 

J’utilise dans le cadre professionnel une application développée pour Windows sur mon Macbook Pro.
Je passe par Wine et tout ce passais bien jusqu’à la dernière MAJ du logiciel.
En effet, celui-ci a demandé une MAJ de JAVA, ce que j’ai fait.
Or, vous verrais à l’aide des prises d’écran qui suivent, que la page de login s’affiche correctement mais une fois les identifiants saisis, je n’ai plus qu’un bandeau sur le haut de mon bureau.

Je vous avouerai qu’après des heures de recherche, de désinstallations, de réinstallations...je sèche !

Pourriez-vous m’aider ? 
Merci d’avance


----------



## Locke (16 Août 2019)

Fugu50 a dit:


> Je vous avouerai qu’après des heures de recherche, de désinstallations, de réinstallations...je sèche !
> 
> Pourriez-vous m’aider ?


Me concernant, je ne te serais d'aucune aide, car ce n'est pas à proprement parlé un problème d'un Mac avec Windows, mais de l'utilisation d'un logiciel qui est émulé avec Wine. Peut-être que macomaniac aura une idée ?


----------



## Fugu50 (16 Août 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Me concernant, je ne te serais d'aucune aide, car ce n'est pas à proprement parlé un problème d'un Mac avec Windows, mais de l'utilisation d'un logiciel qui est émulé avec Wine. Peut-être que macomaniac aura une idée ?



Merci d’avoir jeté un œil Locke.
Peu être que d’autre auront une idée....
J’ai fait un bootcamp sur HDD externe le temps de trouver une solution mais c’est dommage d’utiliser un Windows juste pour ce petit programme.


----------



## Fugu50 (21 Août 2019)

Je pense avoir trouver d’où vient le soucis. 
Le fichier Log du logiciel me donne ceci : 

"août 19, 2019 6:40:16 PM javafx.fxml.FXMLLoader$ValueElement processValue
AVERTISSEMENT: Loading FXML document with JavaFX API of version 10.0.1 by JavaFX runtime of version 8.0.192 »

Est-ce que quelqu’un aurait une solution ?

Merci d’avance.


----------

